# problemas post intalacion

## pasteles

Hola buenas, he seguido los pasos de instalacion de gentoo desde el stage 3, consultado poco a poco el manual en linea de este. A la hora de compilar el kernel, compile todo  lo que necesitaba como parte del kernel, por lo que no compile nada como modulo. A la hora de hacer "make && make module_install", al final del todo, me ponia un warning como diciendo que no podia compilar los modulos, o algo así, perdonad pero no lo recuerdo con exactitud. Como no instale añadi a mi kernel ningun modulo, pues no le di importancia, continue con las instalacion. Una vez instalado el grub y reiniciado el sistema, me aparece el grub con la particion de gentoo, la cual selecciono y cuando comienza a cargar supongo que el kernel me aparece estos mensajes:

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/modules.dep: No such file or directory

*Finalizing udev configuration...[ok]

*mounting devpts at /dev/pts... [ok]

checking root filesystem... [ok]

/dev/sda2: clean,

*remountig root filesystem read/write ...

*Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write  :Sad:  [!!]

Give root password formaintenance.

Porque puede ser? algun fallo durante la instalación? puede ser por lo de los modulos? como lo puedo solucionar? es alguna opcion del fstab?

Un salu2 y gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Hola buenas, he seguido los pasos de instalacion de gentoo desde el stage 3, consultado poco a poco el manual en linea de este. A la hora de compilar el kernel, compile todo  lo que necesitaba como parte del kernel, por lo que no compile nada como modulo. A la hora de hacer "make && make module_install", al final del todo, me ponia un warning como diciendo que no podia compilar los modulos, o algo así, perdonad pero no lo recuerdo con exactitud. Como no instale añadi a mi kernel ningun modulo, pues no le di importancia, continue con las instalacion. Una vez instalado el grub y reiniciado el sistema, me aparece el grub con la particion de gentoo, la cual selecciono y cuando comienza a cargar supongo que el kernel me aparece estos mensajes:
> 
> 

 

Sería "make install modules_install". La 's' que te falta en "module_install" puede ser la causa de tu problema, si es que lo escribiste así también cuando ejecutaste el comando.

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/modules.dep: No such file or directory
> 
> *Finalizing udev configuration...[ok]
> 
> *mounting devpts at /dev/pts... [ok]
> ...

 

Dicho fichero estaría instalado si hubieses instalado tus módulos de forma correcta, lo cual apunta en la misma dirección de lo que digo más arriba. En cuanto a lo de montar r/w la partición raíz, ¿estás seguro de que la partición es correcta? Puede que esté corrupta y necesites pasarle fsck desde un livecd.

----------

## pasteles

En lo referente a lo que me comentas de lo maje module_install, supongo que durante la intalacion lo haria bien.  He comprobado el sistema  de archivos desde el el cd de instalacion y me dice lo siguiente:

fsck 1.39(29-May-2006)

e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)

/dev/sda2: clean, 208687/1310720 files, 4834658/2620603 blocks

Por lo visto esta "limpio" ya que me da este resultado al instante y no hace ninguna comprobacion, y el problema persiste

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> En lo referente a lo que me comentas de lo maje module_install, supongo que durante la intalacion lo haria bien. 

 

La suposición suele ser la madre de todos los problemas.   :Very Happy: 

Booteá de algun livecd, chroot a tu instalación y:

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make modules_install
```

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

si sigues los pasos de como compilar el kernel que hay en el handbook no creo que tengas problemas  

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kernel-upgrade.xml

 

yo siempre me guio por ese link y me va de lujo!

----------

## pasteles

Bueno ya esta todo solucionado, he cambiado las opciones del fstab, de default a  noatime, y ya funciona

----------

## Coghan

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Bueno ya esta todo solucionado, he cambiado las opciones del fstab, de default a  noatime, y ya funciona

 

Esto no tiene mucho sentido en relación al error que te daba, algo habrás tocado en el kernel para arreglarlo, dudo que estos parametros en el fstab sean los culpables.

----------

